# Return Ticket on Visitor Visa (of child)



## sandeep.patel (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi,


I have a general query regarding a specific case. 
Me and my wife got PR in April 2012 and we have applied for my daughter's PR who born after we received our PR.

While waiting for my daughter's PR, we are in situation to reach our initial entry date. So Australian High commission suggested us to get Visitor visa for 1 year of my daughter and fly with her. 

What I heard is in airport immigration asks for return/onward ticket of those who are flying on visitor's visa but my daughter is not suppose to fly back and we are expecting my daughter's PR while she is in Australia. (I know one have to fly out of Australia and come back when he/she receives PR but we don't know the expected date of PR to book tickets)

Please suggest if my daughter can fly without return ticket on visitor visa. 
If this is not correct address to ask this question please suggest the correct one.


----------

